# What's you best flavour tank for fruity menthols?



## Silver (27/10/18)

What's your best flavour tank for fruity menthol juices?

Mine is the *Skyline*

Why?
I've vaped on a fair amount of tanks in the past few years. And this tank gives me the best type of flavour for my vaping style on fruity menthols. I like my fruity menthols quite sharp and crisp. Also pure. I like definition - not too much "boominess". I like long restricted lung hits with oodles of flavour and the menthol burn near the end. Not too much power. Around 20 Watts. 

The Skyline delivers on the above. It has such a beautiful crisp, pure and "clean" taste. Gorgeous. 

Pity the tank has a smallish capacity and is a bit of a schlepp to to fill - but I'll take it for the flavour it delivers. Winner winner. 

*What's your favourite tank for fruity menthols?*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/10/18)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tai (27/10/18)

Good thread @Silver. I would like some feedback on the Dvarw mtl v.s Skyline on this topic from someone who has used both - pref around 15 - 20w.

I only mtl now and for me so far the Siren v2 is tops.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (27/10/18)

Tai said:


> Good thread @Silver. I would like some feedback on the Dvarw mtl v.s Skyline on this topic from someone who has used both - pref around 15 - 20w.
> 
> I only mtl now and for me so far the Siren v2 is tops.



Thanks @Tai
Unfortunately i havent tried either the Skyline or the Dvarw in MTL
I have the Dvarw DL so its not MTL
Skyline is working so well in its current setup that i dont want to fiddle more with the airdisks

Siren V2 i found was very good for MTL and similar to the Rose MTL which i am using a lot these days.

I like my tobaccoes for MTL but for restricted lung i prefer the fruity menthols

I still find the king of tobacco Mtl to be the RM2 on the Reo. Beats the siren v2 or Rose for flavour but the tanks are still very good and not far behind

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wimmas (27/10/18)

My gear:

Ammit 22mm
Ammit 25mm
Kensei dual
Zeus single
Zeus dual
Ehpro bachelor x
Hadaly rda
Dead rabbit rda
Dvarw dl
Intake

Out of all of them the best is the intake for any and all juice. The only downside is you must rewick every day as the coil and cotton get dirty no matter what juice you throw at it. None the less it remains the best atomizer I have ever used. Second would be the ammit 25mm and third the zeus dual. Fourth the dvarw dl, to my dissapointment the dvarw was not what I expected it to be. 


Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (27/10/18)

Skyline clones for everything, especially tobaccos. Now moving to biggest airdisc with one airhole open. Much tighter than before. Fumytech Rose for fruits, it just shines. Siren 2’s for tobaccos specifically, good with bakery and puddings as well.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chukin'Vape (28/10/18)

Why did I think @Silver was a MTL guy?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (28/10/18)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Why did I think @Silver was a MTL guy?



I was for about a year exclusively MTL

But then lung hits crept in and its about half half now. 
For me nothing beats a strong tobacco in MTL for that strong punch in the throat
The restricted lung hits i find are more for laid back mellow vaping with lower nic

I also find i dont like lung hits in the mornings, prefer MTL with coffee

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (28/10/18)

I've gone completely 360 @Silver - from MTL to restricted lung, to airflow bro airflow, to flavour for days, and now on the Beserker MTL. It literally is full circle. I'm wondering if I should complete another round just for shits and giggles.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Tai (28/10/18)

Chukin'Vape said:


> I've gone completely 360 @Silver - from MTL to restricted lung, to airflow bro airflow, to flavour for days, and now on the Beserker MTL. It literally is full circle. I'm wondering if I should complete another round just for shits and giggles.


Just think of all the money you will save @Chukin'Vape ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## M.Adhir (28/10/18)

Try the manta MTL, it's a great tank

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (28/10/18)

Billet box with exocet bridge. It just ticks all the boxes after a year of hard labour.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre (29/10/18)

How


Tai said:


> Good thread @Silver. I would like some feedback on the Dvarw mtl v.s Skyline on this topic from someone who has used both - pref around 15 - 20w.
> 
> I only mtl now and for me so far the Siren v2 is tops.


Currently have 2 Dvarw MTLs loaded, one with coffee one with peach. Also 2 Skylines, one with dry lemon and the other with orange. All these tanks give great flavour - I really cannot say one is better than the other. For me the Dvarws are easier to operate and takes more juice. Both better than the Siren2 for me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel (29/10/18)

Tried the MTL again for a while but not being a high nic vaper I found the flavor lacking in most well not lacking but just not great. Hate a throat hit so yeah not for me it seems. The Vapefly Galaxies was a good one but back on my Dvarw DL and funny enough the FP on the smallest airflow is quite good also especially for fruity flavors. Can't wait for the Citadel as I still love the Hadaly (besides the damn over squonk I'm heavy handed it seems )

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Darth Vaper (30/10/18)

Dvarw DL definitely gets my vote for fruity menthols - best by far!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Bulldog (30/10/18)

Can't compare to the Skyline as I don't own one but my vote also goes to the Dvarw DL. 
Surprisingly a close second for me is the Intake with it's tighter draw.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hakhan (30/10/18)

Hussar Rta and Dvarw Mtl but used as a retricted lung.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CeeJay (30/10/18)

@Silver the Aspire Cleito bubble glass works on the skyline. Was advised by @shaun2707

Reactions: Like 2


----------

